# Anyone entering the ADA 2008 aquascaping contest?



## aaronnorth (19 Feb 2008)

I wont be entering, my tank is just going through a change from stem to rossete plants although i may keep some H.polysperma. That is noo exceuse though as it wasn't good enough in the 1st place!


----------



## George Farmer (16 May 2008)

Well,  I've just submitted my entry.  

It's basically a grown-in version of the 60cm opti-white I set up for PFK, supplied by Aqua Essentials.  It's my best yet and the photography does it justice too.  Pity I can't share it yet!

So, who else is entering?  Deadline is 31st May...


----------



## LondonDragon (16 May 2008)

Don't have a tank to enter, mine would just be laughed at and thrown in the bin LOL
Can you show the photos after the deadline? or just after the winners are announced?


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 May 2008)

I'll be entering! shame we have to wait till like September to get the results


----------



## George Farmer (17 May 2008)

Any idea who else is entering?

Me, Dan, Tom...

I hope we have more than three UK entrants.  That's all we had last year and surely the UK aquascaping scene has improved in 12 months...?


----------



## aaronnorth (17 May 2008)

Well i have a 'decent' scape (my 60l) but that will be next year, the grass wont cover the whole substrate in time

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=1465


----------



## Themuleous (18 May 2008)

I think I'll enter my 20g just for the sheer hell of it.  Why not!?!? Haha.  If I can get some decent photos of my nano I'll enter that instead.  

Sam


----------



## beeky (20 May 2008)

Well, the number of people hitting 'Yes' is definitely more than 3!

Presumably though if you've shown photos of the tank then you can't enter it? How much does it cost to enter? I'm tempted, if only for a laugh as I know it's not up to much. I'd be more tempted with the AGA as they don't have any particular 'style'.

I definitely think planter should enter "Coast".


----------



## zig (3 Jul 2008)

[News Release]

 The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2008
	Thank you very much for your entry to the Contest ï¿½f08!!
This year, the total number of the participants hit the highest ever with 1,169 applications from 47 countries. The contest results will be announced on this website at the end of July.

Participating Country (the number of applications)
Argentina (1), Australia (19), Belarus (1), Belgium (1), Bolivia (1), Brazil (9), Bulgaria (2), Canada (7), Chile (1), China (27), Croatia (6), the Czech Republic (3), Denmark (1), Estonia (1), France (14), Germany (26), Greece (5), Hong Kong (65), India (9), Indonesia (24), *Ireland*(1), Israel (1), Italy (30), Japan (423), Kazakhstan (1), Korea (18), Latvia (1), Lithuania (1), Malaysia (120), Mauritius (1), Mexico (4), Philippines (1), Poland (63), Portugal (6), Romania (1), Russia (18), Serbia (2), Singapore (23), Spain (10), Sweden (4), Taiwan (86), Thailand (28), Turkey (6), *United Kingdom*(12), U.S.A. (48), Ukraine (13), Vietnam (24)

NATURE AQUARIUM PARTY in September 13, 2008
Nature Aquarium Party and the prize awarding ceremony will be held in Tokyo, this year again. It will be your great opportunity to meet top-level aquarists from all over the world and celebrate the aquarium hobby together.
We look forward to seeing you all at the party!
Date: Saturday, September 13, 2008
Location: Tokyo International Forum (Tokyo, Japan)


----------



## nickyc (3 Jul 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> *United Kingdom*(12),



So does that mean that 75% of the UK entries are UKAPS members?!      Good luck to you all!


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Jul 2008)

No-one answered the 'how much does it cost' question. lol  Can someone please?  Then I can start saving up for it next year (if I don't suffer any more disasters between now and then)

Andy


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> No-one answered the 'how much does it cost' question. lol Can someone please?



not sure, but i reckon i'll go in next year   15 months of aquascaping then competitions?....i dont think so


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (5 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> SuperColey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should go for it Saintly  at the worst case, the Judges constructive criticism can be very useful!


----------



## zig (5 Jul 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> No-one answered the 'how much does it cost' question. lol  Can someone please?  Then I can start saving up for it next year (if I don't suffer any more disasters between now and then)
> 
> Andy



The cost of entry is free unless you include the thousands we spend on our tanks anyway to try and reach ADA guru status :?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (5 Jul 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> SuperColey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol aint that the truth!


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> you should go for it Saintly  at the worst case, the Judges constructive criticism can be very useful!



if i get another scape under my belt, then maybe.


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Jul 2008)

Saintly that makes me 2 months 'wiser' than you . lol

Bought my first ever aquarium in November 2006 and started with plants in January 2007.

Worth a go especially if it is free.  I'm off to buy some childproof padlocks.

Andy


----------

